# Shaving Horse vs Jaw Horse



## Rad

A while back I had mentioned that I wanted to build a Shaving Horse:








I have yet to do that -- still might. In the mean time I purchased a Jaw Horse:








I have found the Jaw Horse to be very versatile and do just about everything I thought I might do with the shaving horse, and probably more! Besides, the Jaw Horse can be folded up and stowed away or transported easier than a shaving horse could.

Is it OK to be modern in our ancient art of stick making?
If you had to choose -- which one would you choose?

Rad


----------



## yaxley

Never saw or heard of the "jaw horse," but looks very practical and can see where it is a good asset for making sticks.

I'm not a purist and figure whateveer works is fine. JMO

LAter, Bill


----------



## Rad

Never saw or heard of the "jaw horse," but looks very practical and can see where it is a good asset for making sticks.

I'm not a purist and figure whateveer works is fine. JMO

LAter, Bill

Bill:

I'm with you on the whatever works is fine!


----------



## CV3

I have a jaw horse. Best investment I have made in tools! I use it for so many things. I have made a number of jigs that holed my work and tools. It holds the walking stick jig i post in the past. I have taken the jaw horse to the lake put a clamp rod holder on it carved and fished at the same time.


----------



## Rad

CV3 said:


> I have a jaw horse. Best investment I have made in tools! I use it for so many things. I have made a number of jigs that holed my work and tools. It holds the walking stick jig i post in the past. I have taken the jaw horse to the lake put a clamp rod holder on it carved and fished at the same time.


Best of both worlds CV3!


----------



## yaxley

What are the advantages of the jaw horse over a "workmate" shown here? http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-WM225-Workmate-450-Pound/dp/B0000302VO/ref=sr_1_12?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1410198852&sr=1-12&keywords=jaw+horse


----------



## Rad

yaxley said:


> What are the advantages of the jaw horse over a "workmate" shown here? http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-WM225-Workmate-450-Pound/dp/B0000302VO/ref=sr_1_12?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1410198852&sr=1-12&keywords=jaw+horse


The BIG one is that it is hands free operation! Has one ton clamping pressure (with a rubber grip) and can hold up to 600 pounds! 
I've used the black and decker thing before and it doesn't even compare!
I have also used the Jawhorse to work on my fire arms -- the rubber jaws do not marr your work.


----------



## cobalt

Seen some foresters use them for green woodwork very versatile .Theres a guy on u tube stickmaking useing one and sitting on it as your work gives it a lot of stability


----------



## CV3

Work mate is a good system. I have one I have use for years. But I do not use it much now unless need a table. The jaw horse is a much more versatile clamping system. You can hole thing much titer and at many angles. To me it is much better for holding sticks and canes.
Do a search for jaw horse youtube. There are a number of them. You can see many ways it can be used.
Randy


----------



## Rad

CV3 -- after I purchased the Jawhorse last year, I enjoyed it so much, I also purchased the bench horse! They are handy tools for the guy that has only two hands!


----------



## yaxley

Thanks for all the input and I've decided to put a Jaw Horse on my "wanted" list.

Now one more question: Should I worry about price? Meaning, are the less expenive ones any good or should I be looking at the more expensive ones?


----------



## CV3

Rad said:


> CV3 -- after I purchased the Jawhorse last year, I enjoyed it so much, I also purchased the bench horse! They are handy tools for the guy that has only two hands!


I had not seen the bench horse. I use all the space on my carving bench. But I can see putting the mounting bracket on a board and clamping it to the bench.


----------



## Rad

yaxley said:


> Thanks for all the input and I've decided to put a Jaw Horse on my "wanted" list.
> 
> Now one more question: Should I worry about price? Meaning, are the less expenive ones any good or should I be looking at the more expensive ones?


I got the Rockwell Jawhorse -- the other brands I looked at were not as sturdy and sometimes even broke in the store.
There are several different models of the Rockwell Jawhorse -- you will want to get one that fits your needs.


----------



## Rad

CV3 said:


> Rad said:
> 
> 
> 
> CV3 -- after I purchased the Jawhorse last year, I enjoyed it so much, I also purchased the bench horse! They are handy tools for the guy that has only two hands!
> 
> 
> 
> I had not seen the bench horse. I use all the space on my carving bench. But I can see putting the mounting bracket on a board and clamping it to the bench.
Click to expand...

They do come in handy! It makes you want to have one in every work space!


----------



## Jay Wirth

I began researching shave horse plans and styles earlier this spring and I also planned to make my own. Checking out gregslist I found one for sale locally - By a Guy In my Office at Work! The shave horse is called a bowhorse and is a commercially made 'kit'. Overall it is rough and looks rustic though the legs are attached with plastic box pieces like used for building quick saw horse. The guy I bought it from used it to make long bows. If lucky you find these around ebay and such for $100 (I paid $50). The time I saved finding this bench I plan on moving to my next project a saw bench...


----------



## Rad

Cool! Great find Jay! Wait untill you have to build a new building to hold all your toys like I did! I've got my tools divided up in three structures now.


----------



## CV3

I had forgotten I had done these pictures of the jig I made to hold tool in my jaw horse. It is very handy. Makes it easy to work almost any where.


----------



## yaxley

Thanks for posting those pictures, CV3. Very helpful ideas.

LAter, Bill


----------



## Rad

Great work station CV3!


----------



## CV3

I also have the log jaws that fit on the horse. They work really well for holding log s and large pieces of found wood.


----------



## Rad

CV3 said:


> I also have the log jaws that fit on the horse. They work really well for holding log s and large pieces of found wood.


I've seen those and wondered how well they worked. Thanks CV3 for the input!


----------

